# Grinder mod



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Recently purchased a sell off small bench grinder at B&Q depot some parts of the guard missing, no box etc. £7 thought it worth a punt.

Decided to make a portable sharpening/Honing station with it, first job was to turn the Motor unit through 180 degrees on its base to reverse wheel rotation direction - away frum user as opposed to towards as standard.

Used a small carbide impregnated rubber wheel(Ashley Aisles system) and a Stubai Hard felt wheel with thermoplastic characteristics which deforms when in use (ideal for small gouges etc), a Tormek tool rest and clamp unit (available as Tormek accessories) but already had them from a previous project.

Works well , happy with the results.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

bargain there good idea

wonder if there's any at my local store might go and have a look


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks good Gloops. Dose it have ajustible RPM's? A friend has one that he uses a fordem foot control with. It is easy to over heat a steel and loose the temper on the cutting edge with high Rpm. Sadly I have done it more than once. Always a bedate over rpms. Slower is my preference. I do not like to use over 1200rpm the steel can over heat before you realized it. My first one was 3000 and I cooked a couple of tools. My falt for leaving the cutting edge on it to long.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Looks good Gloops. Dose it have ajustible RPM's? A friend has one that he uses a fordem foot control with. It is easy to over heat a steel and loose the temper on the cutting edge with high Rpm. Sadly I have done it more than once. Always a bedate over rpms. Slower is my preference. I do not like to use over 1200rpm the steel can over heat before you realized it. My first one was 3000 and I cooked a couple of tools. My falt for leaving the cutting edge on it to long.


It's single speed, but I do have a separate speed control unit that I normally plug my drill into to slow things down (no speed control on drill).

The impregnated rubber wheel seems to run cool, this is the Ashley Aisles wheel which is used by them for sharpening but I have substituted a Thermoplastc felt wheel for there mop wheel, this hones by melting the added compound and deforming to the shape of the gouge and it returns to original shape after use, excellent for small gouges.


----------

